# Topics > Projects >  OpenAI Microscope, OpenAI Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OpenAI Inc.

microscope.openai.com

openai.com/blog/microscope

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI launches Microscope to visualize the neurons in popular machine learning models"

by Khari Johnson
April 14, 2020

----------

